# purina



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone here use the purina dog food?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Been using Purina products for 30 years. i have mine on Purina Pro Plan Lamb and Rice.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

My dogs love Beneful...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And I believe Donna uses Beneful as well...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Seems as though I remember her telling me that also, Rcik.

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I know Purina isn't popular here on the forum, but my dogs do very well with it...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We do supplement their diet with McDonalds ice cream, so that might have a lot to do with how healthy they are....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

LOL That and leash walks will do it.

Hooch


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Mine do grreat on Purian One, KayCee on Senior and Honey on wWeight managment. Of course they also get home cooked with i6 BUT I have fed purian for 51 years and it has always worked great for out dogs. Most lived to or past life expectancy, hunted in rough terrian til very old--the oldest as 15 and could ony hunt like 30 minutes at a time, but he still went. 


I know Purian does not work for all dogs, you just have to go with what does.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

TheHooch said:


> LOL That and leash walks will do it.
> 
> Hooch


For Cosmo, it's that 15 minute leash dance (the "I wanna go for a walk" dance) that keeps him fit.....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep - Purina One Lamb and Rice 
Dog have no allergies, no ear infections, small firm poo 2x daily, nice coats......


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

In a real financial hard times, I have fed Purina ONE and/or Pro Plan and my dogs did okay on it. They pooped a lot more than they do with a better food, but their coats stayed nice except for my then Golden who had allergies. A good, cheap food is Nature's Recipe. If you have limited funds and a dog with any allergies/itchy skin, stay away from Purina and consider NR... it's free of corn, wheat, soy, and beef.

The ONE and Pro Plan are certainly worlds better than Beneful which I must confess I would NEVER feed to any dog. It's just plain fillers and food coloring. Yes, I know some dogs do fine on it, and those are dogs that are just naturally healthy and don't need any "help" from their diet to stay that way. 

Whippets are like that- I bet my Rigby could eat Pedigree (the worst of the worst if you ask me- there are Ol Roy formulas that are way better than Pedigree, and cheaper) and except for getting fat from all the carbs, he'd look great. Goldens are less often like that, and many require a higher quality diet to look their best.

See what works for your pup- and stick with it


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I must say, if I were participating in high stress/high energy events like lots of Agility, LureCoursing competitions or if I was hunting/sledding with my dogs...I would likely switch or supplement....to better meet the higher energy demands made on the dog...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> And I believe Donna uses Beneful as well...


Yup I do Rick and Hooch. Brinks loves it and yes I have given her some of the other stuff to try and she turned her nose up so I have a Purina Dog Chow Dog, yes I do. She also gets a green bean diet thanks to Mary, and yogurt and carrots which she is not that fond of. LOL!! But she loves the beans. She does fine as have all my other dogs. I have noticed too that a forty pound bag of Beneful is the same price as some of the other foods that people on here use. Oh well. Brinks is as active as any other dog out there so I am not worried. And by the looks of Cosmo, he is not dragging his behind too much. LOL!!!!! Fillers or not, she is healthy and she likes it and I use it. Guess I am going to hell in a handbasket. Been there, done that before. LOL!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

My childhood dog ate Purina dog food for 17 years so it couldn't be all bad. 

The main reason I don't use Purina is that I was worried about weight issues and whether I could give Tinkerbell enough excercise. (those are the same reasons I don't feed some of the high end foods) But I did consider Pro Plan but Tinkerbell turned up her nose.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> My childhood dog ate Purina dog food for 17 years so it couldn't be all bad.
> 
> The main reason I don't use Purina is that I was worried about weight issues and whether I could give Tinkerbell enough excercise. (those are the same reasons I don't feed some of the high end foods) But I did consider Pro Plan but Tinkerbell turned up her nose.


Marsha, the bottom line is you go with what works best for your dog. Its plain and simple. All of us on here would never feed our dogs something that would not be good for them, and Tinkerbell is no exception. You love her and you feed her what she needs to keep her fit and healthy. Plain and simple. You do not have to defend yourself at all. I love that Tinkerbell turned her nose up. If its anything like Brinks?? She looks at the food, takes a sniff, then gives you that look, like, what the hell is this stuff??? I crack up at those looks sometimes.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Marsha, the bottom line is you go with what works best for your dog. Its plain and simple. All of us on here would never feed our dogs something that would not be good for them, and Tinkerbell is no exception. You love her and you feed her what she needs to keep her fit and healthy. Plain and simple. You do not have to defend yourself at all. I love that Tinkerbell turned her nose up. If its anything like Brinks?? She looks at the food, takes a sniff, then gives you that look, like, what the hell is this stuff??? I crack up at those looks sometimes.


Exactly like that. The best was the Iams canned food, sniffed, looked at me, nudged the bowl, laid down and stared at it, hit it with her paws, sniffed again, and moved to the other side of the kitchen and laid down looking at it. Apparently to see if it was going to move!

Of course when my brother's dog is around she will eat some of his Purina Dog Chow. Each bite causes a shudder and shake but since it is HIS food it must be good. LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree with you go with what your dog likes..... Just because mine likes this one doesnt mean yours will..... Maggie is the queen of the picky..... And I have found 2 foods she will eat..... Doesnt matter what you put on the other foods...she wont eat it and im not talking she wont eat today or tomorrow she will go 5 -6 days not eating.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Exactly like that. The best was the Iams canned food, sniffed, looked at me, nudged the bowl, laid down and stared at it, hit it with her paws, sniffed again, and moved to the other side of the kitchen and laid down looking at it. Apparently to see if it was going to move!
> 
> Of course when my brother's dog is around she will eat some of his Purina Dog Chow. Each bite causes a shudder and shake but since it is HIS food it must be good. LOL


Oh exactly. When Brinks visits down the road to a friend's house, she eats the Purina Kitty Chow. Do not ask me why but she does. Of course Vicki has now learned to put the dish up when Brinks comes to visit. LOL!!!!! But your right, because its someone else's food, it must be good. LOL!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Brinks looks great and it obviously works for her... if you're going to hell so am I LOL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Exactly like that. The best was the Iams canned food, sniffed, looked at me, nudged the bowl, laid down and stared at it, hit it with her paws, sniffed again, and moved to the other side of the kitchen and laid down looking at it. Apparently to see if it was going to move!
> 
> Of course when my brother's dog is around she will eat some of his Purina Dog Chow. Each bite causes a shudder and shake but since it is HIS food it must be good. LOL


This cracks me up. Must be good be HE is eating it. ha Ha Ha. Darn, i can't stop laughing.

Yes, everyone should feed what works best for their dogs. Purina Dog Chow worked wonderful for our setter and pointers, who during quail season were often hunted 7 days a week between us and my Dad's brothers & nehpews who only had one dog each where we always had 3-4. 

I "learned" on an all breed forum that the reason my irish Setter developed bone cancer at age 12 1/2 was because he had been on Purian all his life. I also "learned" that my Hunter probably would not have developed AIHA from that proheart6 injection if he had been on decent food instead of purina.

When I post pictures of my dogs the ones that really put purina down do not comment at all--well they had always said they could tell a purian, Iams, pedigree, SD, etc fed dog by their dull coarse, oily, thin coat, etc. But others say what beautiful coats they have. 

Purina is NOT for every dog by any means. But then neither is Eagle pack, TWO, etc. On that forum some have put their dogs on "the perfect food' as described by others and had allergies crop up, constant runny poop, digestive problems. So no one food is perfect for all dogs and everyone should feed what works best for their dog/dogs, even if it means feeding TWO to one and Ol Roy to another.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I "learned" on an all breed forum that the reason my irish Setter developed bone cancer at age 12 1/2 was because he had been on Purian all his life. I also "learned" that my Hunter probably would not have developed AIHA from that proheart6 injection if he had been on decent food instead of purina.


Good grief!!!

Hooch


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> We do supplement their diet with McDonalds ice cream, so that might have a lot to do with how healthy they are....


:bowl:: You know, Purina makes ice cream for dogs. My neighbor gave me some to give Samson.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> When I post pictures of my dogs the ones that really put purina down do not comment at all--well they had always said they could tell a purian, Iams, pedigree, SD, etc fed dog by their dull coarse, oily, thin coat, etc. But others say what beautiful coats they have.


It happened to me a couple times too. I was feeding Eagle Pack and stopped and switched to Nutro (which this forum didn't like one bit). I didn't tell them I switched and I posted some pictures and they are SO good at telling which dogs are fed quality food but they couldn't stop commenting on how shiny my dogs coats were. So obviously they couldn't tell my dogs weren't on a food that didn't earn their seal of approval!

There isn't one perfect dog food for every dog. Some dogs may do exceptional on Ol' Roy but do not so well on something like Innova. It depends on the dogs really.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Andy Farmer was on ONE his whole life (6 years)...shinny coat, no allergies in ears or skin, it worked for him. Libby is on Canidae..trying to fix her allergies and intestines, not so shiny/fluffy coat but it works for her. Beamer eats whatever is in his bowl, fluffy/muddy coat. So bottom line, like others have said, whatever works for your dogs chemistry, that's why there are a lot of options in the dog food industry.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> We do supplement their diet with McDonalds ice cream, so that might have a lot to do with how healthy they are....


HAHA!!! That was cute! Thanks for the chuckle!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

My dad was cute...he and my mom feed their mini-schnau "grocery store food". I am fairly certain my dad picks either what's on sale or what looks "good" to him. (Let's just say that my dad would have raised us on Freihoffer's and cake rolls....) I can't remember what the brand was but the nuggets were all brightly colored...he said "see Lis, this must be good stuff, look at all the veggies in there!" I just love my dad... I have been trying to get them to use something like Canidae, but Lucy is one healthy girl so whatever they are doing it's working for her! 

I feed my guys Timberwolf Organics and The Honest Kitchen. I can honestly say I have seen a TREMENDOUS difference in my itchy girl. I also saw an amazing transformation in Ruthie. Petey was a demodex puppy and has never had a recurrence. My pug mix, I am sure could eat dirt and be healthy...so go with what works for your dog! 

After we move and get settled I will start feeding raw again.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I just was reading all these posts and it really makes me laugh. It is just like I have been reading all along. It seems like there is a cult of dog food experts out there that seem to know the anatomy of their dogs. Well what I want to know is: What do the owners eat?????

Just because it is more expensive doesn't make it better.

Ronna
Amanda we won't forget you! (Old Roy Eater) died at 15 (old age)
Dallie Border Collie (Purina and Old Roy Mixture High Pro) three years-healthy and happy
Karlie(Nutro/Old Roy Mixture) eight months beautiful and happy

Mixtures can be a good choice for feeding.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ronna said:


> I just was reading all these posts and it really makes me laugh. It is just like I have been reading all along. It seems like there is a cult of dog food experts out there that seem to know the anatomy of their dogs. Well what I want to know is: What do the owners eat?????
> 
> Just because it is more expensive doesn't make it better.
> 
> ...


For me, expensive has nothing to do with it. If higher quality food were cheaper it would be what I would feed. I guess I am in "the cult". 

I would assume parents don't eat as balanced a diet as they prefer their kids to eat, yes? Same rule of thumb for my dogs. I often wish someone would do for me what I do for them.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

looking at all the food reviews, forums and such it seems that the pricier, premium type foods cause gastric problems for many dogs. I just don't see that occuring in the commercial foods so I tend to gravitate to what I think works for most dogs....

But of course Lucky can go adruptly from Purina Dog Chow to innova without a single glitch. Heck, his poop even looks the same. An iron gut he has.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

How do you know that it is higher quality food?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ronna said:


> How do you know that it is higher quality food?


I base my decisions on info I have gathered from lots of reading. "Higher quality" to me means no artificial colors, no fillers, no corn, wheat gluten, sugar, etc. I prefer to feed a food whose main ingredient(s) is/are some form of meat protein, not a starch. For my dogs this has worked. I have seven dogs - 4 of which are seniors. 3 have or have had cancer. One has bad allergies...occupational hazard I guess, I've HAD to do lots of research!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Forgot to add...I have packed up most of my books, but I have several that were really helpful. For the life of me I can't remember the titles...but if I think of them I'll let you know!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

This has some pretty good info: What Is The Best Food To Feed A Dog...ThePetCenter.com

Doesn't tout one particular food as "the best", just gives some info on what to look for when reading labels.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Good explanation, I appreciate that. I would be interested if you do get back to me on the subject matter. Do you feed your dogs fresh veggies and fruit? I do and I think it really helps them in their life. My Amanda used to pick apples off a tree in the backyard and have a snack. I will always remember that image. My girls Dallie and Karlie here have been eating organic beans and carrots from my garden as so are my chickens. 

Ronna


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ronna said:


> How do you know that it is higher quality food?


On something like this its all very personal choice and how we interpet the information. 

Higher quality to me is no corn gluten(which I think is a less quality protien source) and meat as the only source of protien. I can find that in a higher end commercial food like Purina or Iams. I think it makes a difference in Lucky's coat. My past dogs lived on Alpo and Ol Roy and they did great and were healthy looking with great coats. Lucky is my fragile boy....I pamper him.

But I have no problem with corn or preservative and color aditives. I'd rather have some of the presevatives that others avoid as they are better at keeping the dog food wholesome and I don't believe them dangerous.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

for twenty years it has been proplan, foster girl is on weight management and has lost 2 pounds in one week. former golden(god rest liza) ate proplan skin and sensitive stomach formula and it was fine.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ronna said:


> Good explanation, I appreciate that. I would be interested if you do get back to me on the subject matter. Do you feed your dogs fresh veggies and fruit? I do and I think it really helps them in their life. My Amanda used to pick apples off a tree in the backyard and have a snack. I will always remember that image. My girls Dallie and Karlie here have been eating organic beans and carrots from my garden as so are my chickens.
> 
> Ronna


I do. I keep baby carrots in the fridge for treats. Buddy, the dog we just adopted DEFINITELY wasn't a big fan at first! He was overweight when he came to us - I know he was loved in his previous life. I imagine his owner used to love to give him cookies! 

You're so lucky to have a nice garden and chickens! I had a garden in my old house - my dogs ate all my cherry tomatoes and strawberries! It was actually kind of funny! I always wondered what it would be like to have chickens. Do your dogs get eggs too? I think some people feed eggs shells and all.


----------



## No Golden (May 21, 2007)

I wouldn't feed my dogs Purina if I was starving! They eat super premium foods, as do all the cats, indoors & outdoors.

I save money by buying premium foods....no Purina, store brands, Science Diet, none of that junk! They eat less & poop less. Their coats glow, they are happy, & have tons of energy. Not to mention I'm not putting some of those nasty ingredients into their bodies!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

One on that all breed forum joined with a chow that had IBS and was on science diet for it. She has knocked over the head with things like if she really loed her eog she woudll be feeding it X brand, she was killing her dog ffeding her 'science death, she needed to feed Y brand, etc, etc. Well she tried X brand and tahe dog ended up in the hospital very sick. She tried Y brand, same thing. As she told me, she almost killed her dog feeding her waht all athe "food snobs" told her she should be feeding the dog.

Abother PMed me after me posting a num er of times about using Purina one that only one of her dogs got the premium she talked about the other got Purina because it was the only food the dog did well on. And she asked me not to tell her secret on that forum and I didn't..and I won't.

There are some who have tried the :top premiums" and ended with dogs with digestive problems, runny poop, throwing up (that happedn to my Buck when i tried to put him on something "better) and went back to their "low mid grade" which most do no approve of.

You have to feed your dog what it does best on regarless of the brand. We have used Purina for over 50 years and our dogs have all been healthly, active, and most lived to or past life expectancy. The day that ohe of my grils developes problems on Purina one, I will try to find something else. But as long as they are as healty, active and look the way they do, i will stick with it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

"Purina" is a very ambiguous topic.

Are you refering to "Nestle Purina" or "Purina Mills Inc"? (The both used to be one company.) Between the two of them they produce over two hundred different brands or formulas of animal feeds. 

Just what constitutes a "Super Premium" food? What makes the protein molecules and fat molecules of one brand somehow superior to the protein molecules and fat molecules of another brand, or of roadkill for that matter? (They really aren't.) Sufficient quantities of usable Protien, Fat and Carbohydrate molecules are what is important to maintain the dog. If you can find a way to make them taste good too, you'll have a very happy dog. 

I'm just a crabby old fart who has bred, raised and trained a few dogs in the last thirty years, but I do ask a lot of pointed questions of pet food manufacturers. 

In generic terms "Purina" has been making pet foods for over 50 years. I'll make an educated guess that over that period Purina may have learned a thing or two about canine nutrition. Purina is one of two companies that has done and continues to do long term whole life feeding trials to understand what a dogs nutritional needs are over the course of a lifetime, and how their products actually perform in meeting those needs. 

Here's a little news flash for those of you who like to recommend the latest greatest thing off of the various "Top Ten" Lists. None of those products has undergone any Long Term Feeding Trials, NOT EVEN ONE. Most of them elected to just follow the design parameters referenced in the AFFCO Nutrient Profiles. Most didn't even do the AFFCO six month feeding trial. (Ol Roy from Walmart meets the AFFCO Nutrient Profiles too.)

Remember the next time you fill Fluffy's bowl with one of those "Highest Rated" foods, that your dog is their Lab Rat.

(If you choose not to believe me, you can E-mail the makers of California Natural, Innova, Solid Gold, Blue Buffalo, Dick VanPatten's, etc. and ask for yourself. They'll beat around the bush for a while and try to change the subject, but if you're persistant they'll eventually fess up and admit their products are untested over the long term, and many aren't tested at all.)

Nope! I don't even feed Purina products. But I have a great dislike for the marketing B.S. that is passing for rating systems. You can't tell very much about the quality of a food by reading the ingredient panel. It is a place to start, but in the end, actual results delivered with your dogs are what matters. Not some silly rating system based upon pet care philosophy. 

(If they had a rating system based upon actual science measuring usable molecules of protien, fat and carbs, the ratings would mean something. but to do that you need long term studies and feeding trials.)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well said 3Gs. One of the many reasons I try to stay out of food threads. LOL They usually turn into a mess.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Even better said Swampcollie I like your thinking. So much smarter than I am.

Hooch


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

amber has eaten purina dog chow her entire life. even as a puppy...=/ (that was before she was given to us, at the age of 2)

she has minor hot spots in the winter, thats all!!

jake eats cali. natural. it works for him. no one is going to change my mind.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Can you guy's guess what mine eat??? LOL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

On that forum people are ALWAYS posting ingredient lists, sometimes several at a time comparing my horrible purina One with Timber Wolf, etc, or someone else's Iams with Blue Buffalo, etc. I simply said I do not read ingredient lists, i "read" my dogs and the reports from my vet. I can tell far more about my dogs health by their coats, skin, lack of illnesses, nails and teeth, bloor panels and other tests than i can reading about what is in their food. 

It always amazes me who a few get on there bragging about how great their dog is doing on such and such food--but are thinking of trying this other one or that other one. For the life of me I can't figure out why if ttheir dog is doing perfect on TWO, why do they want to risk upset digestive system, etc by switching to another food.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

*Hey, SwampCollie*

 I have really missed your input and I'm glad you're here now!

>>>>>sulking off to give my lab rats their Canidae<<<<<<<<<:

But you're right.....lol....about ongoing testing beyond initial trials being the important stuff. After the last scary recall....I switched from Nutro to Canidae, the biggest reason being that I could hopefully ~count~ on their ingredient suppliers getting product grown/raised IN the US, not from outside. 

Now don't burst my bubble too much, but am I wrong in feeling a little more secure about that?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Pet Products – Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits – Innova Holistic Pet Food - "Animal feeding tests using AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) procedures substantiate that Innova Adult Dog Food provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages."

Eliminate Pet Food Allergies – Hypoallergenic Dog Food & Cat Food – California Natural Pet Food

Meat-Based Pet Food – Premium Dog Food, Cat Food, Ferret Food, Dog Treats – EVO Pet Products


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I've said it before...

My dog might look fine and live to be 17 on McDonalds diet, but that doesn't mean that's what I should feed him...

Besides I have to walk my dogs by hand and clean up after them. To be blunt the proof is in the poop. On Purina, my dogs crapped three or four times a day! On better food, twice a day... and on raw ONCE a day... and firmer, smaller, and not stinking... sure makes walks more pleasant!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

katieanddusty said:


> Pet Products – Healthy Dog Food, Natural Cat Food, Gourmet Dog Biscuits – Innova Holistic Pet Food - "Animal feeding tests using AAFCO (Association of American Feed Control Officials) procedures substantiate that Innova Adult Dog Food provides complete and balanced nutrition for all life stages."


 

They did a short term test (AFFCO) on SOME of their products. What are the long term test results? Beyond six months? Oh yeah, that's right *They didn't do any!* 

Be careful in reading what exactly those companies put on their lables. AFFCO Procedures aren't a guarantee that a food is good or safe to feed over the *long term*. OL Roy and Tuffies (really top end stuff :yuck: ) conform to the AFFCO Procedures and Guidelines as well. 



> _*Eliminate Pet Food Allergies*_ – Hypoallergenic Dog Food & Cat Food – California Natural Pet Food


Eliminate Pet Food Allergies? Absolute Hogwash!

Allergies are not *caused* by foods, plants, pollen or bugs. The *Dog* has allergies or it doesn't. They are the result of a faulty, malfunctioning immune system inherited by the dog. Changing foods simply removed a trigger that upset the faulty immune system, the immune system wasn't genetically transformed or repaired. The dog still has a defective immune system and no food is going to change that. 

You may be able to *feed around* a problem, but the cause of the allergy problem, the defective immune system, has not been *eliminated*. It still exists and will cause problems when it encounters a trigger again.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

That is just what it says on the link, I didn't realize it would say the page title instead of the URL. Do you think I write the page titles? :doh: 

I was just posting the links to show that feeding trials have been done and they weren't just formulated to meet the nutrient guidelines, which is what you originally claimed: "Most of them elected to just follow the design parameters referenced in the AFFCO Nutrient Profiles. Most didn't even do the AFFCO six month feeding trial. (Ol Roy from Walmart meets the AFFCO Nutrient Profiles too)."


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> You may be able to *feed around* a problem, but the cause of the allergy problem, the defective immune system, has not been *eliminated*. It still exists and will cause problems when it encounters a trigger again.


Too many people don;t realize that and then turn around and feed a treat not thinking of what is in it and trigger it again and think the dog can no longer tolerate that food.

Hooch


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I haven't had any dog that didn't eat some form of Purina. We have never had any health issues and other than going in for routine vaccination we never had to take any to the vet. I think it all depends on the dog itself, and you should feed them what works best for him/her. My dad breed collies for years. Our vet told him as long as he didn't feed them food from the grocery store anything was okay. He ended up using Co-op brand, you could buy 50 lbs for ten dollars, they were beautiful and never had health problems. Samouri was about 16-17 years old when dad let him go due to complications with old age. I admit Buck wasn't the skinniest dog on the block, but he ate Purina Pedigree and anything else I was eating and he had great energy at 12.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Pedigree is garbage but it isn't made by Purina...


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

That's really sad, I thought it was, but now that you mention it I don't remember seeing the name purina on it. I guess I just assumed. It worked well for us, and my dad's shepard though. I do admitt that until I found this forum I knew nothing about food and what you should or shouldn't feed them. If your not taught any better you don't know. Ann is on the Purina One Lamb now though because I did learn a little better. But I just wanted to share this boy with you hope I did it right and you can see his picture.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes he's beautiful and I didn't mean to be nasty, I realise how rude that sounded. My honest apology. I just see so many obese, sad looking dogs that eat Pedigree bc they CANNOT handle it... and they look SO MUCH BETTER when I change them over. A healthy dog with no allergies can very well thrive on it.

Gorgeous dog I LOVE Shepherds


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes he's beautiful and I didn't mean to be nasty, I realise how rude that sounded. My honest apology. I just see so many obese, sad looking dogs that eat Pedigree bc they CANNOT handle it... and they look SO MUCH BETTER when I change them over. A healthy dog with no allergies can very well thrive on it.
> 
> Gorgeous dog I LOVE Shepherds


 
No offense taken. I know now that my guys were over weight. I had never seen another goldenretriever before I got these too, so I didn't realize how bad it was. They weren't all fat though. I could always feel their ribs under the fat and that's all I knew to check for. The sad thing is Kodiak the shepard does have food allergies, but the pedigree is the only thing dad found that he can eat without getting sick. Buck and Scout were on Jim Dandy when I got them so I thought I was doing them a favor I really wish I would have found this place while they were living. They could have used me learning all this then. At least Ann is benifiting. Thanks Kody is the greatest the picture doesn't do him justice I talk about him a lot but I just had to share him.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Live and learn  And some dogs, including plenty here do fine on cheaper foods... I am just in a pissy mood with all this drama here and my own in my life this past Friday... not your fault!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Too many people don;t realize that and then turn around and feed a treat not thinking of what is in it and trigger it again and think the dog can no longer tolerate that food.
> 
> Hooch


You know it Hooch! Shadow is allergic to wheat so we only keep wheat free dog food and treats around here and I've even taught DH to read labels so any people food he gets is okay. We even take our own treats to the vets office and they love us for that. Thank God for the dogs that ice cream doesn't trigger the allergic reaction. 

Angie


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Bucksmom said:


> That's really sad, I thought it was, but now that you mention it I don't remember seeing the name purina on it. I guess I just assumed. It worked well for us, and my dad's shepard though. I do admitt that until I found this forum I knew nothing about food and what you should or shouldn't feed them. If your not taught any better you don't know. Ann is on the Purina One Lamb now though because I did learn a little better. But I just wanted to share this boy with you hope I did it right and you can see his picture.
> View attachment 10634


What a *GORGEOUS* boy! Is he a longcoat, or just very plush? My GSD girl is a coat, but I "tidy" her up so she looks just plushy.


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

It can do that too ya, I hope things calm down here. I am a perfect example of someone who has learned so much from most everyone here. There is too much good here to let the drama spoil it. Hoping this week starts out better for you.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Bucksmom said:


> That's really sad, I thought it was, but now that you mention it I don't remember seeing the name purina on it. I guess I just assumed. It worked well for us, and my dad's shepard though. I do admitt that until I found this forum I knew nothing about food and what you should or shouldn't feed them. If your not taught any better you don't know. Ann is on the Purina One Lamb now though because I did learn a little better. But I just wanted to share this boy with you hope I did it right and you can see his picture.
> View attachment 10634



Hey, I went back to look at the picture of your dad's Shepherd and couldn't help but notice the chain. He isn't chained to a tree is he???


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Sit Happens said:


> Hey, I went back to look at the picture of your dad's Shepherd and couldn't help but notice the chain. He isn't chained to a tree is he???


Sorry I missed both of these. I logged off a few minutes to do laundry. No its took at a public picnic area, Brushy in the forest. It's his leash. It's one of those metal types because he's a strong boy. I don't think he was attached to anything, but if he was it was for a couple of minutes while dad helped the kids with fishing poles. He's a inside boy. I would say that his coat is the plush type. I'm not very experienced with the different types, but I know it's all puffy, and when he sheds it will come off in little puffs instead of single hair. Dad brushes him most everyday so its something about his coat type. I didn't know until I saw him that there was anything other than the typical short, slick shepards. Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Bucksmom said:


> Sorry I missed both of these. I logged off a few minutes to do laundry. No its took at a public picnic area, Brushy in the forest. It's his leash. It's one of those metal types because he's a strong boy. I don't think he was attached to anything, but if he was it was for a couple of minutes while dad helped the kids with fishing poles. He's a inside boy. I would say that his coat is the plush type. I'm not very experienced with the different types, but I know it's all puffy, and when he sheds it will come off in little puffs instead of single hair. Dad brushes him most everyday so its something about his coat type. I didn't know until I saw him that there was anything other than the typical short, slick shepards. Hope this clarifies things.


Well...that's good to know! I live in Tennessee, so anytime I see a dog on any time of chain I get TOTALLY CREEPED OUT! I forgot about the chain leashes.

A true longcoat will have long, silky hair behind the ears and fluff that grows between the toes, along with foreleg furnishings and hair on the hocks. They are the *best-est* Shepherds. Longcoat is recessive, and almost every line of GSD carries it. They also tend to have more bone, and, IMO, are smarter, more humanlike, and have a great sense of humor!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well My-My and Brno are beautiful examples of that...


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well My-My and Brno are beautiful examples of that...




Aaawww...thank you! I wonder if My-My would be more confident in her ShepHERD-ness if I got her a chain leash???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA... maybe... and, um... a spiked collar


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA... maybe... and, um... a spiked collar


But that would clash with her tiara, LOL! She's more of a slumber party/pillow fighting kinda gal <wink>!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, as long as none of her roomies leave... she'd be one hurt little frat girl then


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

Sit Happens said:


> Well...that's good to know! I live in Tennessee, so anytime I see a dog on any time of chain I get TOTALLY CREEPED OUT! I forgot about the chain leashes.
> 
> A true longcoat will have long, silky hair behind the ears and fluff that grows between the toes, along with foreleg furnishings and hair on the hocks. They are the *best-est* Shepherds. Longcoat is recessive, and almost every line of GSD carries it. They also tend to have more bone, and, IMO, are smarter, more humanlike, and have a great sense of humor!


That describes him to the t. I think I remember my brother (original owner) saying that he was a longhaired gs. He definately is the most humanlike animal I have ever seen. As for humor he hides his bones under moms pillows just to get to her. He also recognizes everyday words which never stops amazing me. I think you could carry on a whole conversation with him and he'd know exactly what you mean. Your babies are gorgeous as well. Thanks for the info, it's interesting to learn a little more about his breed.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Well, as long as none of her roomies leave... she'd be one hurt little frat girl then



LMAO!!! You f^@%*!!!! :lol:


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Bucksmom said:


> That describes him to the t. I think I remember my brother (original owner) saying that he was a longhaired gs. He definately is the most humanlike animal I have ever seen. As for humor he hides his bones under moms pillows just to get to her. He also recognizes everyday words which never stops amazing me. I think you could carry on a whole conversation with him and he'd know exactly what you mean. Your babies are gorgeous as well. Thanks for the info, it's interesting to learn a little more about his breed.


Maya (my Shepherd girl), is the worst eavesdropper in the world...well, other than my Border Collie. She is always listening, even when I'm having a conversation with another person. She tilts her head this way and that and when she recognizes a word or phrase she will jump up and start moaning. Too funny. Mostly, she is just waiting for me to mention food in some form or another b/c Baby Girl likes to eat...LOL.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sit Happens said:


> LMAO!!! You f^@%*!!!! :lol:


HAHAHAHAHA LMAO :doh:


----------



## divangibby (Sep 6, 2007)

Maggie loves PurinaPuppyChow
our vet recommended it!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone mentioned Pedigree...I don't feed it, but I know someone who does and did. His Bull Mastiff lived to be 14! The Vet was shocked that a Bull Mastiff lived such a long and wonderful life.


----------

